# Electric Razor Problem



## Jacob_T (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a Remington R200 razor here, that hasn't worked correctly since purchase (roughly 2 years ago). Let me inform you.

The problem with this razor is that it doesn't hold a charge. At all. Usually if a battery is defunct, it will last a couple minutes, or maybe a couple seconds. With this razor, it works when it's plugged in and when it's unplugged it immediately shuts off. Humph, what could the problem be? I'll include pictures of the motherboard. I'm not sure what the battery is so I can't check the solder points, so if you could point that out, it would be great also. Tell me what I could do to fix it if you can because I am an experienced "solderer."

Thanks,
-Jake


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Jacob T and welcome to TSF :wave:

According to various reviews and shopping-sites, the R200 isn't a re-chargeable shaver, it's 'corded' only :wink:


----------

